# Look what I found!



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Ind...011&rnid=3135774011&s=toys-and-games&sr=1-105

It's all I can do not to buy this myself.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That seems like a good price for a DCC ready locomotive. But I'm not at all familiar with Bachmann products these days.

Thirty to forty years ago they were considered 'toy' train fodder found in cheap sets about on par with Tyco.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Having had mixed results with Bachmann I can say I have a Sound Value unit and I am happy with it. Sound is good, lights are good, pulls good.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The new era Bachmann locos are a far cry from the old toy types they produced in the past. 
I have three. Two are DCC w/ sound and one is DCC ready. All are very smooth and reliable runners. For the price (around 1/2 to 1/3 of other brands) I think they’re a great deal.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I was just surprised to find one of these at Amazon - for some N scalers (not me) a DD40AX is near or at the top of their wish list. Not a week ago there was a guy from Belgium on this forum looking for a source other than Bachmann for replacement trucks.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have/had one these engines until it was dropped at our county fair exhibit. Loved it...big and brute looking. Would sometimes just set it on a siding with the engine idling. Been in the roundhouse since the accident and I reallllllly miss it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I have one, it is DCC but no sound. I quit buying them some time ago.

Not comparative to a Kato in any way in my opinion.

Another problem with this monster is it needs large radius turn. It is a big locomotive for sure. I do set it on the track because of its size. I am just not into trains that do not have sound. 

I think this is the very reason we need a poll about manufacturers for each scale


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

GNfan said:


> I was just surprised to find one of these at Amazon - for some N scalers (not me) a DD40AX is near or at the top of their wish list. Not a week ago there was a guy from Belgium on this forum looking for a source other than Bachmann for replacement trucks.


He was looking for replacement parts because, " my locomotive has fallen and these 2 parts are broken"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was trying to understand the last photo. 1.4"? I'd think it would be more like 7" long. I suppose they could be talking about height, that would be closer, but I'd think length would be more important to a purchaser.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

My experience with Amazon is that the dimensions given are usually for the OEM packaging; and those seem right for a Bachmann N scale "Jewel Box" for a locomotive that long (I estimate 7.4 inches): it's 9" long x 1.2" high by 0.8" deep with the loco laying on its side.


----------

